# Lice on a young goat



## Kaolru (Apr 20, 2011)

I just keep finding problems with this poor little guy. We discovered that he has lice, and I would say they're sucking lice because they are attached to his skin much like a tick would be. He's only seven weeks old and I would like to get rid of this problem before it spreads to my other young ones if possible.

What can I do about it?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

what seemed ot work for my boys was Ivomec and Diatomaceous earth. i put the DE on and left it for a day and then vacuumed it off pippin. Merry wasn't so keen on the vacuum so I didn't do him and he has some dandruff now but I think it'll go away soon..... I gave the Ivomec SQ because it was Ivomec plus but I'd probably just use plain this time and give it orally... though on the other hand it might be better injected because you are trying to kill skin things...... Good luck! BTW ACV doesn't work... I decided not to use seven dust (it kills bees) or any other of the dusts suggested because I didn't like the toxicity levels.... 

If DE hadn't worked I think I would have tried Pyrethrum dust as it is a natural chemical and degrades quickly in the sun..... maybe does and keep them inside for a bit to let it do it's thing... the other option is permethrin which is a synthetic copy of pyrethrum.....

Hope some of this helps! 

Miranda


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

try permectrin II, works like magic for my goats
or 
Ivomec Plus 1cc per 33 lbs orally


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

same issues here 

options are:

Sevin dust - be careful around the nose and eyes, rub it all over their body. I like to give them a bath a week later.

Permectrin II or Permectrin CDS - some say to delute with water and then spray down the ridge of back or use undeluted and run down the back like you would Front Line on a dog. 1cc for kids 2ccs for adult goats (minis). Leaves a greasy residue but is effective

Apple Cidar Vinager - rub all over and let the goat dry - do not wash out

Diametacious Earth (food grade) - rub all over

Lavendar Essential oil - run down back like the Permectrin

VetRx - all natural, safe for kids and adults. Use like you would frontline on a dog. Will leave a greasy residue. 


Im going to try this though since I am not sure I want greasy spots or dust clouds and Ashley tells me it works good. 
Equisect Fly Repellent


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

too true on the Permectrin
It's pretty oily, though I mixed mine 50/50 with mineral oil.


----------



## Kaolru (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you guys so much, I was having a lot of trouble finding information about products to use and if they were safe on young ones. Now hopefully I can keep it from spreading to my other babies and nip this problem in the bud.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like they got things covered....good luck.... :hi5:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

oh another option is ivomec plus 1cc per 75 lbs or I've heard people talk about olive oil....?? I'm guessing that you could use any oil... i wouldn't think that there was anything special in the olive.... :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes injectable bivermectin does work to some degree but I do believe a follow up dose should be given. I gave it to mine and now 2 1/2 weeks later they are getting infested again. Injectable only works on sucking not biting lice


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Permectrin II didn't work for me at all when it was diluted as instructed. I just mixed a bottle with half water and half of the Permectrin and it worked well. Used it on two week old kids and they were fine as well as their momma, just didn't put it on her udder so they wouldn't eat it.


----------

